# Crown of Serpents - Book Release Announcement!



## karpovage (15 May 2009)

From the author of _*Flashpoint Quebec*_ comes _*Crown of Serpents*_, a new mystery thriller set in the Finger Lakes of New York State that involves Iroquois Indians, the Seneca Army Depot, the famous white deer herd and the Freemasons.

Atlanta, GA (Publisher: Jacks River Communications) May 15, 2009. Michael Karpovage's new novel, CROWN OF SERPENTS (www.crownofserpents.com) has just been released to wide praise. Described as National Treasure meets the DaVinci Code, this quick-paced mystery thriller will leave the reader on the edge of their seat wondering whether it's real or just fiction. Elements of the intricate plot cover Indian sovereignty in New York State, the famed Seneca Army Depot and white deer herd, military history of the 1779 Sullivan Campaign, and a true Masonic battlefield incident outside of Geneseo. Scenes are depicted at real locations across New York State including Old Fort Niagara, Conesus Lake, Rochester, Seneca County, the Catskills, and NYC. Illustrations and maps are included in a 384-page large paperback book. 

---

With the discovery of a campaign journal from an American Revolutionary War officer who fought against the Iroquois Indians, the U.S. Army calls in their top field historian to assess its contents. Jake Tununda, combat vet and half-Seneca Indian, is stunned when he gleans from the journal’s cryptic Masonic passages clues to the location of an ancient shaman’s crown once protected by the White Deer Society, a secret cult of his forefathers.

Jake soon realizes why his ancestors’ history was best kept buried. And why peaceful, rural central New York’s Finger Lakes region can be deadlier than any battlefield he had ever faced.

CROWN OF SERPENTS, a mystery thriller set in the former heartland of the Iroquois Empire, takes Jake on a fast-paced hunt to find the elusive crown — and protect it. He teams up with Rae Hart, an alluring state police investigator, as they snake their way across a politically turbulent landscape marked with murder, arson, lies, and deceit. Deciphering codes, digging up war loot, and fending off the henchmen of billionaire Alex Nero, a ruthless Indian casino magnate, Jake and Rae’s survival skills are put to the test. The clues to the crown ultimately lead them deep within sacred Indian caves hidden under the abandoned Seneca Army Depot where the magnitude of the crown’s power is revealed.

---

CROWN OF SERPENTS author Michael Karpovage is a native of New York and a graduate of Rochester Institute of Technology. Michael has worked in the design field for twenty years as an art director and map illustrator. He is also a Freemason and now resides in Atlanta, GA. Flashpoint Quebec was his first novel.

---

Early reader reviews:
"Karpovage crafts a story rich in intrigue, history, folklore, and the mystery of the white deer. His myriad of subplots and personalities keeps the reader entranced and on edge, begging for more."
- Dennis Money, Chairman, Seneca White Deer, Inc., Canandaigua, NY

"Finished reading your book yesterday and loved it! Non-stop action kept my interest up and I couldn’t wait to find the time to get back to reading it. The mystic scene in the blue glowing cave chamber was spellbinding and creepy enough to send chills up my spine. The descriptions were great. I could see the evil in Nero’s eyes."
- Gene Conrad, Berkshire, NY

"I simply could not put this book down. I needed to know what was going to happen next. The scenes were so vivid. And the subject matter, I couldn’t tell what was real and what was fiction. I don’t know how you weaved together such an impressive story."
- Laura Kouns, Stockbridge, GA

---

As this book is not yet available in bricks and mortar stores, please visit the book's website at www.CrownofSerpents.com where readers can purchase a copy through direct links at Amazon.com and BarnesandNoble.com. Or if you would like a signed copy, please contact the author through the book's website.


ISBN: 978-0-615-28110-0

----

Contact:
Michael Karpovage, Author/Owner
Jacks River Communications
678.642.0196
http://www.crownofserpents.com


----------

